# Southwire Speedset worst level ever!! Do not buy!!



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have been through three of these levels in 2 days. A true level will read the same when the level is flipped over. Not the Southwire Speedset. It Reads however it wants to. It is prob the worst level on the market. If you own one try the flip test. I bet it will be off. Will never buy any southwire piece of junk again. And its very sad because Maxis was such a good company.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

don't take this the wrong way (and there are a lot of junk levels out there), but as someone who has worked in more that one trade, there is something you should know about levels (all of them):

bubbles in water float to the top.

you should always check your levels periodically by flipping them side to side, and marking the true level on the scale. you can flip over, and do the same on the other side if the truly crappy level doesn't read the same upside down. but if you never check your level, you will never have a true level. it doesn't matter if you have an 8' level or a 2" level. you have to check it. you even have to check your lasers and site levels if you have em. otherwise all your work will be off.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I only use "Checkpoint" levels. Minimum 3 in my bag at any time. Also use their laser. Short one has 0,90,30,45 and 22.5 vials. Have super strong rare earth magnets. I also keep a "Craftsman" 12" digital in the truck. Machined from aircraft grade aluminum.:thumbsup:


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

First thing I do when I buy a checkpoint level is cut the little lanyard off.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

madrone48 said:


> First thing I do when I buy a checkpoint level is cut the little lanyard off.


Yeah that lanyard gets in the way EVERY time you set the level on something.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and get a stabila.


----------



## ND80 (Apr 12, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Do yourself a favor and get a stabila.


Agreed
The guy from the tool house told me if any thing happens just bring it back in and they will hand you a new on off the shelf...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

ND80 said:


> Agreed The guy from the tool house told me if any thing happens just bring it back in and they will hand you a new on off the shelf...


My only beef with them is it takes two hands to pull it off whatever you got it on


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> My only beef with them is it takes two hands to pull it off whatever you got it on


must be a REALLY good magnet:thumbup:


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Do yourself a favor and get a stabila.


Do they make one with a 30 degree vial?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

madrone48 said:


> Do they make one with a 30 degree vial?


 The one I use has a rotating 360 degree vial that can achieve any angle you wish. I do not know if they make one with just a 30 on it. Google it maybe

This is mine


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

My prediction is that Southwire tools will be a colossal failure. I'm giving it about a year before they go to the undertakers or put on closeout and Lowes brings back the real brands they carried before. Professionals aren't going to buy knockoff Klein stuff when they get can the real thing for the same price. Whoever came up with this hair brained venture ought to be terminated or demoted when this thing fails.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Should have got a Stabila, I dont know how many times Ive dropped mine and its still good.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

I could buy a few checkpoints for the price of the stabila


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

papaotis said:


> must be a REALLY good magnet:thumbup:


It is:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> Whoever came up with this hair brained venture ought to be terminated or demoted when this thing fails.


You know that isn't how it works. The stupid are promoted right up the corporate ladder. :lol:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> You know that isn't how it works. The stupid are promoted right up the corporate ladder. :lol:



Yeah, good point. Next they'll come out with Carlon tools.  :laughing:


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

MTW said:


> My prediction is that Southwire tools will be a colossal failure. I'm giving it about a year before they go to the undertakers or put on closeout and Lowes brings back the real brands they carried before. Professionals aren't going to buy knockoff Klein stuff when they get can the real thing for the same price. Whoever came up with this hair brained venture ought to be terminated or demoted when this thing fails.


I can't wait to see what they cost on clearance.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> Yeah, good point. Next they'll come out with Carlon tools.


BlackHawk Powersaver brand tools. MOV's inside™

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## maddhatter (May 7, 2012)

another vote for stabila, 'tis a level, works as described.


----------



## TQuade (Jan 22, 2010)

This is what I use rugged holds up well after being dropped has an adjustable dial magnets are strong you can get them at the tool department in most lowes bout $20-$25


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

TQuade said:


> This is what I use rugged holds up well after being dropped has an adjustable dial magnets are strong you can get them at the tool department in most lowes bout $20-$25


I like those too, they're just so wide that it makes carrying them a pita for me. Not comfortable in my back pocket and sticks me in the gut when bending over when in my apron.

I like the size of the Checkpoints, but when you drop them you have to check accuracy and most times will have to do a little filing to get back to 0°.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

I have seen Southwire stuff at Lowes, and I always thought it seemed like junk.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

*No-Dog Tools*



wildleg said:


> don't take this the wrong way (and there are a lot of junk levels out there), but as someone who has worked in more that one trade, there is something you should know about levels (all of them):
> 
> *bubbles in water float to the top*.
> 
> you should always check your levels periodically by flipping them side to side, and marking the true level on the scale. you can flip over, and do the same on the other side if the truly crappy level doesn't read the same upside down. but if you never check your level, you will never have a true level. it doesn't matter if you have an 8' level or a 2" level. you have to check it. you even have to check your lasers and site levels if you have em. otherwise all your work will be off.





Bubbles in ethyl alcohol and yellow no. 7 float to the top, too.

Any No-Dog users here?












.


----------

